
Ask HN: Best Web Dev Talks? - shadowfaxRodeo
I&#x27;ve been soaking up a lot of web development talks recently, mostly from tech conferences&#x27; you tube channels. 
Some of these talks are great and only have about 50 views. Anyone know any web dev talks that deserve some more?
======
ArtWomb
If you're into WebGL dark arts, Ricardo Cabello (mr doob, threejs) likes to
showcase the latest techniques ;)

Ricardo Cabello - Creating VR (and AR) on the web

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PzmjNgZyto](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PzmjNgZyto)

------
octosphere
My personal favorite speaker on this topic is Chris Heilmann[0]. He's been in
the trenches for a long time and highlights a lot of issues in webdev that are
often overlooked, like accessibility, and a common thing: over-engineering.

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=christian+heilm...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=christian+heilmann)

------
afewminsofcode
I saw someone create a web app for this on twitter a few years ago where you
could view them by category and submit yt links as well, but I can't find it
sorry, will let you know if I come across it again

~~~
0x54MUR41
I don't know, maybe CodeTalks [0] is what you mean.

[0] [https://codetalks.tv/](https://codetalks.tv/)

------
dawgctor
Would be interested also. :)

